# how do i know if my ethernet port works



## danyelle09 (Jun 10, 2008)

i have a dell xps m140 everytime i hook up my ethernet cable for my dsl modem local area connection says network cable unplugged. the lights on the ethernet port blink off and on. is it not working or what?


----------



## Tempset (Jun 11, 2008)

danyelle09 said:


> i have a dell xps m140 everytime i hook up my ethernet cable for my dsl modem local area connection says network cable unplugged. the lights on the ethernet port blink off and on. is it not working or what?


1. Use your internet options to ensure your computer isn't setup for a dail up connection.










2. Make sure your LAN settings are correct.










3. goto your ethernet properties










4. Verify someone or something hasn't auto inserted an IP address (this is assuming you are paying for a DHCP IP address which is cheaper than a static IP)


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

This is not a problem regarding IP if it detects the cable is unplugged. If the physical connection was fine but there was an IP problem, it would be listed as having Limited or No Connectivity.

Make sure the cable is securely snug in the ethernet port on both ends, and that the connectors on the cable and the cable-length itself is not damaged. If you are trying to connect to a router or modem, make sure you are using a straight-through cable, not a cross-over.

Do you have another cable to test with? If you have a spare cable, try plugging that one in instead using the same ports and see if it still detects the cable unplugged. Also, try plugging the cable into a different port on your router/switch (if you have one), just to check and make sure the port itself on the device isn't borked.


----------



## saphirocr (Jun 14, 2008)

Im not able to set up my router becaus I upgrade to vista and it deleted the ethernet port driver, I try to install but it says there is and error and that the syntax of the INF is invalid, what can I do?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Install the Vista driver for your NIC


----------

